# Right Mirror



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
does anyone know if the GTO was sold with a mirror on the right side? Is there a place to buy them?
I really have to circle to get into my garage, or other narrow parking places here in Germany, and a right mirror - even if it cant be adjusted from the inside - would help...


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

What year GTO? Thanks.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

1968 Convertible


----------



## Daved_XB (Sep 22, 2016)

Living in Australia & thus driving on the wrong side of the car for the roads here a right side mirror is a must, I bought a non-remote adjustable one from OPGI for my 1969 GTO & it been great (at US$49 not a big investment)… it’s not identical to the driver’s side one but it’s shiny chrome & looks ok to me.



















The install is pretty easy, just mark up the two holes needed & then drill two holes into your perfectly good paint…. Being very careful not to slip & scratch the door


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Great pics from Daved_XB!!

Having a 1968 my self, Daved's mirror and location can be a problem for us with '68's. We have that vent window and have to allow for it opening and closing. The '69's don't have that. I found that Ames has mirrors identical to the original on my car, just haven't done anything yet as other problems need resolution first. I would check with Ames for a mirror to match your drivers side.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

1-800-421-2637


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the hints, Gents!
I had a look at Ames, seems F160T	
1967-68 OUTSIDE STANDARD REARVIEW MIRROR WITH PAD, BRACKET AND SCREWS, LH OR RH, PLEASE CLICK ON DETAILS (APE)
is the part to go for - although right and left mirror seem not to be identical, as stated in the description of the item.

The one from OPGI seems to be different from the left mirror as well.
Hm , not sure what to do...


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Right side mirror*

My 1966 GTO, like most of them, did not come with a right side mirror. It was my daily driver from 1972 to 1976 and it never bothered me because it was my first car. However, every car owned since then has had a right side mirror. As a result of that, I miss it on my GTO, especially when backing into the garage.

I can't bring myself to install one since my car is restored to just like it came from the factory. 

I also understand that due to the vent windows on a 1966, it would be practically useless anyway!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

DT-Fan, you need to do whatever is necessary to keep you and your GTO safe when driving her. My '68 came factory equipped (per PHS) with a drivers side mirror that is located so that the vent window operates. Careful measuring should allow you ti install the right side mirror in a comparable position on the door so that the vent window operates. I agree with El MONte Slim about not tearing up a perfect restoration but my car has numerous deviations from stock from previous owners so I feel I'm hardly violating a restoration on mine. If you're driving yours regularly you probably need that mirror for safety's sake, Also the '68-'72 bodies have horrible vision through the back window. The '64-'67's are much better in this regard.

When you get the mirror project done, please post pics to give us some idea of how it turned out, Thanks.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for your hints, Gents.
I think it should be feasible to assemble it in a way that the vent window operates - it is the same on the driver side basically. I will keep looking for a mirror and let you know!
Cheers!


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Resurrecting a old thread. Just got my 68 GTO which has both left and right mirrors. I live in Malta - EU and like UK, Australia and some other ex-British colonies, we drive on the other side and having a right hand side mirror is almost a must. Similar to what other people have said here, backing up in my garage can be very tricky without right mirror.

My issue is that my car has both left and right mirrors . The left mirror is .... usable although due to the vent windows, it is far too close to my seating position in my opinion but at least it works. The problem is the right side mirror!! I cant even see if from the driver's seat!!!

Was there ever any solution to this problem?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Aseyc, your mirrors aren't located in the correct positions. Should be up higher. Heres a few examples










Note the factory located mounting holes. Big hole is for the remote mirror cable, but all cars had it.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Makes sense. I am assuming you saw my other introductory post thats how you know they are too low...

So someone must have blocked the holes if you are saying the holes are there from factory.

Are the original style mirrors still being produced?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames has both remote and standard mirrors. No right hand mirror that matches the remote but the standard will work on either side.



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=F160T&order_number_e=NTEwNzUzNA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y





https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=F160W&order_number_e=NTEwNzUzNA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Those are identical to what I have. So what i need to do is block off the old holes and mount the mirrors higher.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here's another photo I just took


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Man from this photo I honestly think that the mounting location on my 68 is just right. See attached photo. I will try to remove one of the mirrors and get a similar photo to yours for comparison.


----------

